# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  رجل الإخاء والكرم الذي لا يعرف حدودا

## معاذ ملحم

متري الكواليت.. رجل الإخاء والكرم الذي لا يعرف حدودا 
 

 ارتبطت الأرض الأردنية من منذ فجر التاريخ، بالسماح المتجذر في البناء الحضاري والاجتماعي، والذي قدم خلال مراحل تاريخية مختلفة صورا سجلت في الذاكرة الإنسانية، ولازالت ترفد أيامنا هذه بنماذج من التكافل والتعاضد ضمن نسيج واحد، أكسب المجتمع المحلي، رسوخا وطمأنينة تدفع نحو النماء والعمل المنتج، وقد ضربت الكرك على الدوام أروع الأمثلة في حياكة نسيج اجتماعي فسيفسائي أصيل، ولعل بلدة أدر تشكل بؤرة مهمة في التكاتف والتآخي الإسلامي والمسيحي، ولعل هذا الواقع المشهود، قد بدأ بشكل لافت، قبل دخول المنطقة في الإسلام، عندما كانت الديانة المسيحية هي السائدة في بلاد الشام، وعندما وقعت معركة مؤتة بين المسلمين والإمبراطورية الرومانية، هبت قبائل مسيحية عربية لنجدة المسلمين العرب، ضد روما المسيحية، وقد كان لدعمهم دور في المعركة، وعندما علم الرسول بهذا الأمر أطلق عليهم ''العزيزات'' لأنهم أعزوا الإسلام، ومازالوا يعرفون بهذا الاسم حتى اليوم.


في ظل هذا المناخ المستقر من التعايش، والتداخل الذي ألغى أي فوارق بين الأخ وأخيه، ولد الشيخ متري موسى الكواليت، نحو عام 1898م، متزامنا مع تغيرات كبيرة بدأت تشهدها المنطقة، مع بدء أفول الحقبة العثمانية، وصحوة القومية العربية، التي ناضلت من أجل الحرية والاستقلال، ويعتبر الكواليت فخذا من عشيرة البقاعين المسيحية، وقد ولد ونشأ في بيئة بدوية خالصة، فلقد كان والده يسكن بيت الشعر، ومعروف بثروته الحيوانية، حتى ضرب المثل بكثرة قطعانه من الأغنام، حتى أن أهل بلدة أدر مازالوا يصفون من لديه أغنام كثيرة العدد بقولهم (ولا شلايا الكالوتي) بالإشارة لموسى الكواليت وقطعانه، وقد كان ينصب بيت الشعر في منطقة الربة، مع عشيرة المجالي العريقة، حيث ربطته علاقة وثيقة مع آل المجالي، فكان يعد منهم، ومن خيرة وجهائهم ورجالاتهم، قد كبر في السن دون أن يرزق بولد ذكر، فلقد أنجبت له زوجته ست بنات، ولم يحظ بولد يرثه ويحافظ على نسله وأسمه، وكان هذا الأمر في غاية الأهمية لدى البدو.


لم يكن في مقدور موسى الكواليت الزوج للمرة الثانية في حياة زوجته، لأن الديانة المسيحية تمنع ذلك، لكن أصدقاؤه من عشيرة المجالي أقنعوه بحاجته لولد ذكر، وبأن الله الذي يدرك حاجة الناس سيسامحه، ويغفر له، فتزوج زوجة ثانية، فرزقه الله بمولود أسماه متري، وقد سر به وأغدق على كل محتاج، وعمل على تربيته تربية بدوية خالصة، قوامها الفروسية والكرم، والطيبة، لكن العمر لم يمهله فتوفي موسى الكواليت وأبنه متري لم يتجاوز السابعة من عمره، الذي فقد الأب الحاني، والراعي له، فعمل على تربيته عمه إبراهيم الكواليت، وعامله بالمحبة والحنان، كما يعامل أبناءه، وكان متري خلال هذه الفترة بكفالة الشيخ قدر شيخ عشيرة المجالي، حيث يعتبر وصيا عليه، وعرف متري منذ صغره بالذكاء الحاد، والفطنة، وكان في نشاطه وأفعاله يبدو رجلا كبيرا، مما منحه محبة الناس وإعجابهم.


بلغ إعجاب الشيخ قدر المجالي بمتري، أن أهداه قطعة أرض، في منطقة يقال لها ''أم حبله'' في الربة، وقد كانت هذه الأرض أول مؤشر على الكرم العميم الذي كان أهم صفات متري، فلقد بادر عندما وصل سن الرشد، باقتسامها مع أبناء عمه بالتساوي، رافضا أن تكون له وحده، وفي هذا موقف ينسحب على جل حياته بعد ذلك، وكانوا قد ارتحلوا إلى بلدة أدر واستقروا فيها مع عشيرة المعايطة، إلى جانب عدد من العشائر المسيحية الأخرى كالحجازين والمدانات، والحوارنة، وقد امتزجوا مع بعضهم البعض بعيش مشترك أنتج مجتمعا فريدا، مبنيا على الألفة والحبة، وقد حافظ متري على إرث والده في نمط العيش وتربية المواشي، وكان يرافق أغنامه في رحلة البحث عن الكلأ والماء، فيسكن بيت الشعر، ويفتح ''الشق'' المكان المخصص للرجال لاستقبال الضيوف، ومن صور كرمه الحقيقي البعيد عن الرياء، أنه كان يكرم الضيف مهما كانت مكانته الاجتماعية، ولا يفرق بذلك بين الراعي وشيخ العشيرة، فالضيف له واجبه، والفقير أولى بالذبيحة، فلن يذبح له إلا متري، كما يقول، لأن الشيخ الكل يذبح له لتكريمه، معبرا أن أجره في ذلك عند رب العالمين.


لقد ذاع صيته في الكرك ومحيطها، كرجل عرف بمساعدته للمحتاجين والمضرورين، فلم يرد أحدا خائبا، وإذا أعطى صاحب حاجة مبلغا من المال، لا يطالبه بسداده مهما تأخر، ولم يشتك أحدا استدان منه، فهو دائما يلتمس العذر له، قائلا لو كان يملك المال لقام بسداد دينه، ولا يحتسب أي فائدة على المبالغ، ويسامح من يضيق عليه الحال، وكان يحتسب ذلك عن الله، ومن صور كرمه الكثيرة، أن بيته يقع بالقرب من مقبرة القرية الإسلامية، فكان كلما توفي أحد من القرية، علما أن معظم سكانها من عشيرة المعايطة، كان يقف وينادي بصوته الجهوري، ''جيرة الله عليكوا يامعايطة ترى غداكوا - أو عشاكوا - صاير أفلحوا''، لم يسمح لأحد أن تجاوزه في هذا الأمر، فلقد كان يعتبر ذلك واجبا عليه، وإكراما لأهله وجيرانه.


يعتبر متري الكواليت صديقا وفيا للشيخ سلامة باشا المعايطة، وكانت علاقتهم علاقة أخوة حقيقية، عملا جنبا إلى جنب خدمة لأهالي أدر والكرك، مما رسخ روابط المحبة بين جميع فئات المجتمع وطوائفه، التي ذابت واندمجت في بوتقة وحدة العادات والتقاليد، والمحبة الصافية، وعندما توفي الشيخ سلامة، وتسلم زعامة العشيرة شقيقه فارس المعايطة، وكان مجايلا لمتري الكواليت حيث والدا في العام نفسه تقريبا، لأن الولادات لم تكن تؤرخ مباشرة في تلك الفترة، فكانت العلاقة بينهما قوية وصادقة، وقد أعتبر فارس متري مستشارا له في إدارته لشؤون العشيرة، وأحلافها من العشائر المسيحية، فكان نعم الصديق والمعين، وخير من يستشار في قضية، فلديه من الخبرة والدراية ما يجعله أهل للثقة.


حافظ متري على تقليد الرحيل مع قطعانه والتمتع برؤيتها، حتى أنه سكن ذات عام في منطقة يقال لها '' غدير العبد '' قريبة من القطرانة، ومن عادته أن يسكن قريبا من الطريق، فلا يلتجئ عن أعين الضيوف وعابري الطريق، وكان ذلك العام محلا، عانى الناس فيه القحط وقلة المؤن، ويذكر أنه ذبح خرفانه جمعيها، إكراما للضيوف الذين قصدوه في تلك السنة العجفاء، ولم يضره ذلك في شيء، وإلى الآن يذكر بعض أهالي أدر بيت الشعر الكبير ''المروبع'' أي القائم على أربعة أعمدة رئيسية تكون في وسط البيت ويسمى كل منها واسط، وهو بيت يدل على المكانة الاجتماعية التي يتمتع بها صاحبه، لذا كان بيته مضافة متنقلة، بيت للكرم والجود أينما حل، وتمكن بفضل ذلك من ترك أثر طيب، تجاوز حدود المكان والزمان.


عرف عنه الوفاء الشديد لأهله وأصدقائه، ونظرا لولائمه الكثيرة فقد أشتهر بحبه للحم، وعندما أصيب بالجلطة وأدخل المستشفى، طلب منه إنقاص وزنه، منعه الطبيب من أكل اللحوم والدهون، فما كان منه إلا أن قال '' أموت شبعانا أفضل من أن أموت جوعانا، لأن العمر واحد ومكتوب''، واستمر على عادته، فقد كانت تربطه علاقة صداقة وأخوة قوية بسلمان سالم البقاعين، وقد توفي سلمان فمكان من صديقه متري إلا أن فتح بيته للعزاء وأولم لآل الفقيد، وفي اليوم نفسه وقبل دفن صديقه، أصيب بالجلطة الثانية، فدخل بغيبوبة حتى توفي بعد ثلاثة أيام، وكان ذلك عام 1971م، ودفن في أدر قريبا من أصدقائه، فلقد أماته الوفاء لهم، فلم يحتمل فقدهم حتى لحق بهم، تاركا سيرة عطرة بالخير، وعملا صالحا لن يمحى أثره من قلوب الناس.

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="14 10"]وطنيتنا لا تعرف اختلاف في الدين ولا اختلاف في المعتقدات وطنيتنا لا تعرف الا المحبة والاخوة و العطاء والتفاني لأجل الوطن 
بالفعل سيرة عطرة وعمل صالح لم ولن يمحى أثره من قلوب الأردنين 
معاذ 
سلسلة رائعة من المواضيع 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
ودي 
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا أدري ماذا أقول .. كل الشكر و التقدير لكِ

----------

